# Size of new DirectV dish?



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Does anyone have the size of the new dish Directv is installing?

And does anyone had size of old dish?(3lnb)


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Looks like the 3lnb is 18x20 size. how bout the 5lnb dish?
Anyone?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

solidsignal.com says the AT9 is:

Dish surface area dimensions: 25.5" (h) x 29.5" (W)


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> Does anyone have the size of the new dish Directv is installing?
> 
> And does anyone had size of old dish?(3lnb)


There is supposed to be a "slimmer" version of the AT-9 coming out soon. I don't know if the specs. are out yet.


----------



## mbobak (May 23, 2004)

Just FYI, FCC regulations say that as long as a dish is smaller than one meter, local laws and ordinances can't prevent you from installing it.


----------

